
Ask HN: What shared whiteboard solution are you using as a distributed team? - pwm
I&#x27;m looking for the best tablet&#x2F;app that my distributed team could use as a real-time shared whiteboard. I want any&#x2F;all of us to be able to draw stuff that everyone else sees and can edit in real-time. Does such an app exists?
======
codeful
check out miro.com

